# Salmon two ways



## scubadoo97 (Feb 17, 2009)

My local grocery store had farmed Atlantic salmon on sale for $6.99/lb so I had them cut me a 3 lb section and did a hot and cold smoke. I started by brining the salmon for 6 hours in a salt and sugar brine. For one gallon of water I added 1 1/2 cups of kosher salt and 3/4 cup of dark brown sugar. In the photo an egg is floating in the brine as a quick dirty check for salinity.  

After brining the salmon was dried under a fan and cut in half. 

I cold smoked one half in the MES. I used the can smoke generator and loaded the drip tray with two frozen foam packs to keep the temps around 70-80*. We have been eating sliced Nova style "lox" for breakfast the last couple of days with a smear of cream cheese, capers and some fresh chopped dill. The other section was cut into 3 servings and hot smoked. I smoked at 190* on the MES for 2 1/2 hours. We ate the hot smoked salmon the first night and the left overs have been used for a smoked fish spread.


----------



## grothe (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks real good scubadoo...did ya prefer one to the other???


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2009)

Smoked salmon is awesome, isn't it?  Nice job.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 17, 2009)

The cold smoked is wonderful. My wife only likes salmon raw in sushi or as lox. She has been really enjoying this. I like them both but they are very different. The cold smoked is so easy. You can buy a 1 lb fillet any day at the market and be eating cold smoked salmon for breakfast through the week. I smoked it for 2 hours over apple wood. I really good long sharp knife makes slicing very easy. I used a Japanese 270mm sujihiki slicer


----------



## grothe (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Never had or tried to make cold smoked salmon (only hot smoked). Gonna have to give it a try now!!


----------



## mrsb (Feb 17, 2009)

It has been years since I have had lox and bagels.  Yours looks wonderful.  Haven't tried to make it myself.  Too many picky eaters at home


----------



## blacklab (Feb 17, 2009)

Great Job! Just a couple cold beers is all thats needed now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really enjoy smoked salmon. Usually I hot smoke it with alder an apple. Since I have the mes it might give my cold smoking another kick start.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Scubadoo, both look and sound excellent.


----------

